# Spring update coming...



## GriffithStrife (Oct 30, 2010)

Tonight I think usually when I force a connect it schedules the next connect for 7 or 8 in the AM. But today after forcing 6 connects every time the next connect was scheduled for 2 AM so is the update coming or is my Tivo a 2 AM kinda guy?


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

the update is coming. but no one but tivo knows when. Within the next month is my guess. make sure you add your tsn's to the priority update page.


----------



## beejay (Feb 3, 2001)

GriffithStrife said:


> Tonight I think usually when I force a connect it schedules the next connect for 7 or 8 in the AM. But today after forcing 6 connects every time the next connect was scheduled for 2 AM so is the update coming or is my Tivo a 2 AM kinda guy?


Well, I guess it's time for you to tell us.

When it connected at 2AM, did you get the update?

(I'm guessing "no"...no real reason for your TiVo to be told ahead of time to connect at 2am to get an update...if it got it then it wouldn't apply it for another 24 hours when 2am came around.)


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

BlackBetty said:


> Make sure you add your tsn's to the priority update page ...


Do you have a link to this page?


----------



## Balzer (Nov 12, 2006)

gweempose said:


> Do you have a link to this page?


http://www.tivo.com/priority


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

Balzer said:


> http://www.tivo.com/priority


Thanks, Jeff! I just signed up both my Premieres.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

GriffithStrife said:


> Tonight I think usually when I force a connect it schedules the next connect for 7 or 8 in the AM. But today after forcing 6 connects every time the next connect was scheduled for 2 AM so is the update coming or is my Tivo a 2 AM kinda guy?


Premieres don't reschedule daily connections after a forced connection and even if they did, the next scheduled connection would be just as random as any other, never consistently at approximately the same time.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

scandia101 said:


> Premieres don't reschedule daily connections after a forced connection and even if they did, the next scheduled connection would be just as random as any other, never consistently at approximately the same time.


Mine always push the daily connection a few hours farther than it was showing originally, when I force a daily connection. So it might be showing the next daily connection at 12:30 PM and if I force a connection in the morning, when finished it will show the next daily connection now being at 2:30Pm or 3:30Pm. It's typically only a few hours farther in the future.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

aaronwt said:


> Mine always push the daily connection a few hours farther than it was showing originally, when I force a daily connection. So it might be showing the next daily connection at 12:30 PM and if I force a connection in the morning, when finished it will show the next daily connection now being at 2:30Pm or 3:30Pm. It's typically only a few hours farther in the future.


Mine does not do that and I see it a lot.
Yesterday afternoon my Premiere had connected in the early a.m. and showed a next scheduled connection at about 7:45am today. I forced a connection at about 4pm and when I looked today, that 7:45 time is when it connected with a next scheduled at 9:18am tomorrow. Today I forced a connection at 1:50pm and it still shows that the next scheduled is at 9:18am tomorrow. It's always been like this - I routinely force connections in the afternoon unless the tivo was/is scheduled to make a connection after 12 noon (which is now the time that Tivo starts distributing the newest guide data) and before 5pm.


----------



## GriffithStrife (Oct 30, 2010)

Well my TiVo is just obsessed with 2 AM it Still sticks on 2AM after every force connection the minutes change but not the hour 2 AM sometimes it's 2:30 others it's 2:56 wierd


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

scandia101 said:


> Mine does not do that and I see it a lot.
> Yesterday afternoon my Premiere had connected in the early a.m. and showed a next scheduled connection at about 7:45am today. I forced a connection at about 4pm and when I looked today, that 7:45 time is when it connected with a next scheduled at 9:18am tomorrow. Today I forced a connection at 1:50pm and it still shows that the next scheduled is at 9:18am tomorrow. It's always been like this - I routinely force connections in the afternoon unless the tivo was/is scheduled to make a connection after 12 noon (which is now the time that Tivo starts distributing the newest guide data) and before 5pm.


Hmm, I did it twice earlier today and the scheduled time changed to later. Now I did it a third time and it didn't change. I'm beginning to wonder if I'm seeing things. I need to do it several times over the next couple of days on different TiVos and write it down each time I do it.

EDIT: Now i think I'm going crazy. I just did it a fourth time, and instead of pushing the next connection later or staying the same, the connection is now scheduled for earlier.  (It was scheduled for 5:43PM and now it's showing 5:09PM)

I guess it is really all over the place.

EDIT: Yes it is all over the place. I connected on my other Elite and that one was scheduled for 5:18 AM and now it's scheduled for 6:01AM.

Enough of this. I won't force a connection again until someone posts that they received the update.


----------



## ehardman (Feb 18, 2004)

And the S3 owners with paid lifetime service continue NOT to get lifetime service.


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

ehardman said:


> And the S3 owners with paid lifetime service continue NOT to get lifetime service.


Um, ok?


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

ehardman said:


> And the S3 owners with paid lifetime service continue NOT to get lifetime service.


None of your previous posts seem new enough to cover this.

Could you further elucidate?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I'm guessing that is a reference to the S3 being basically at end of life. That they aren't updating it any more. Of course it is last gen hardware so expecting an older line to be updated with features it's not capable of is not reasonable.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

But on the other hand, expecting it to be updated with features it _is_ capable of seems kind of reasonable. And it's clear that many of the differences in the Premiere software actually would fall into the "compatible" category. The same is true for the Series 2, for that matter. But instead of getting those features, the older models are just EOLed and dropped. Even with outstanding bugs left in their software.


----------



## ehardman (Feb 18, 2004)

wmcbrine said:


> ... expecting it to be updated with features it _is_ capable of seems kind of reasonable. And it's clear that many of the differences in the Premiere software actually would fall into the "compatible" category.


Exactly. IMO, Tivo stop updates to the S3's hoping the S3 owners would upgrade to Premiers, thereby generating new subscription fees.

FWIW, I have been a loyal Tivo Customer since Dec. 1999 when I bought an S1.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

There may be a little truth to that, but the marginal increase of 12 fees to 14 fees for the few S-3s out there would not be the driver. 

You have lifetime, where is their future profit from that? Most lifetime S-3s are probably already amoritized off their books. 

As they are running a business to be profitable, they are really looking for NEW customers, and that is where they are spending their development dollars. I would expect they get few new customers from S-3s.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

It would be rare for a piece of hardware to be continually updated. At some point, updates would diminish and then eventually end.

Once they stop producing a hardware line, it's only a matter of time.

That's why I like updating my TiVos when something new comes out. I'm able to maxmize the sale price of the old model, which also covers more of the cost of the new one. Making my out of pocket cost minimal while giving me the latest product.


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

jrtroo said:


> There may be a little truth to that, but the marginal increase of 12 fees to 14 fees for the few S-3s out there would not be the driver.
> 
> You have lifetime, where is their future profit from that? Most lifetime S-3s are probably already amoritized off their books.
> 
> As they are running a business to be profitable, they are really looking for NEW customers, and that is where they are spending their development dollars. I would expect they get few new customers from S-3s.


OTOH, if TiVo can _easily_ port a new software feature from the current Series 4 platform to the older Series 3 platform, why not? Sure, some people might be able to delay upgrading (grudgingly) to the new platform for a while longer, but I think that might be outweighed by the tremendous goodwill and impression of vitality that TiVo would generate by caring for their loyal customers. How many more eager new customers would flock to a company that's known for making their products age gracefully?


----------



## Lars_J (Feb 1, 2005)

I may be mistaken, but the lifetime service is for *guide data*. Not lifetime of software updates.

Don't expect new features when you sign up for it.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

ehardman said:


> And the S3 owners with paid lifetime service continue NOT to get lifetime service.





ehardman said:


> Exactly. IMO, Tivo stop updates to the S3's hoping the S3 owners would upgrade to Premiers, thereby generating new subscription fees.
> 
> FWIW, I have been a loyal Tivo Customer since Dec. 1999 when I bought an S1.


My S3 still functions fine, gets it's guide updates and has a Lifetime of use ahead of it, they still have their Lifetime service, nothing has changed.

Would it be nice if they got new features? sure, was that a promise made when you bought Lifetime? no, as others have said continuous feature updates are not part of the deal, continuous service is, and they are meeting that commitment. IMNSHO asking Tivo to continue to develop new features for old devices is above and beyond what they sold you.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

dianebrat said:


> no, as others have said continuous feature updates are not part of the deal, continuous service is, and they are meeting that commitment.


i'm new to tivo (tomorrow), and this thread has me wondering...instead of investing in lifetime service, i'm thinking the money may be better invested in new equipment in a few years instead.

let's face it, the drive will probably need to be replaced or upgraded about the same time the lifetime service breaks even paying for itself. And it might be at EOL by then, too.

i'm just started my first 30 days, and could still get lifetime. am i missing something?


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

L David Matheny said:


> How many more eager new customers would flock to a company that's known for making their products age gracefully?


We already know- the programming platform is different for the Premieres and the new tools are not easily back-ported to the older items. We have had a lot of feedback directly from TiVo on that.

TiVo is aging gracefully, and nobody is flocking over due to the last generation hardware. I have an ipod touch gen 4 because of what it can do today, not what I estimate it may be allowed to do in the future. My touch gen 2 just cannot run the same software, and who would expect it to? But it does a nice job with the feature set it already has.


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

NorthAlabama said:


> i'm new to tivo (tomorrow), and this thread has me wondering...instead of investing in lifetime service, i'm thinking the money may be better invested in new equipment in a few years instead.
> 
> let's face it, the drive will probably need to be replaced or upgraded about the same time the lifetime service breaks even paying for itself. And it might be at EOL by then, too.
> 
> i'm just started my first 30 days, and could still get lifetime. am i missing something?


It's just money math and probabilities. But a TiVo doesn't have to last too many years for lifetime to be a better deal.


----------



## GoEagles (Dec 2, 2006)

L David Matheny said:


> It's just money math and probabilities. But a TiVo doesn't have to last too many years for lifetime to be a better deal.


TiVo's with Lifetime Service have a decent amount of resale value. Try to get a cheap TiVoHD on Craigslist or ebay and call in for the $99 lifetime promotion for the TiVoHD. You could probably pull that off easily if you don't want the new HD menus and the things the Premiere can do.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

NorthAlabama said:


> let's face it, the drive will probably need to be replaced or upgraded about the same time the lifetime service breaks even paying for itself. And it might be at EOL by then, too.
> 
> i'm just started my first 30 days, and could still get lifetime. am i missing something?


Not true- most drives last much longer than that. And, they are easily replaceable. if you are at all worried, upgrade it now and put the original on the shelf in case of an emergency.

Lifetime has a quick payback on its own, and with resale, as they say- its a "no brainer". If you can afford it. How much do you pay for cable?

There are not any signs it would be EOL in 3 years. Many have series 1 and series 2 running strong.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

GoEagles said:


> TiVo's with Lifetime Service have a decent amount of resale value. Try to get a cheap TiVoHD on Craigslist or ebay and call in for the $99 lifetime promotion for the TiVoHD. You could probably pull that off easily if you don't want the new HD menus and the things the Premiere can do.


Has anyone actully done that? I know they have offered the $99 deal to people threatening to cancel at the end of a one or two year contract... But I never heard them offering a $99 deal to a new box you just purchased.

Especially if you do not have an existing contract.

I haven't read the entire $99 thread so maybe this is something new...


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

thanks, all, more to condsider, and i appreciate it. i will probably go lifetime, i'm sure i'll like the interface, and i've had years of comcast experience in the past.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

NorthAlabama said:


> let's face it, the drive will probably need to be replaced or upgraded about the same time the lifetime service breaks even paying for itself. And it might be at EOL by then, too.


I have never had a drive fail on any of my TiVo's - I would say that most people will never experience a hard drive failure. My S2 had almost 10 years of reliable service before I unplugged it for the final time. And if you do, HD replacement is not all that expensive or difficult to do.

EOL... Maybe, but then you just retire that "free" TiVo to another room and pick up the new TiVo for your main TV experince. Or sell that old TiVo to cover the bulk of the cost of the lifetime service on your upgraded model.

S3 TiVo's with lifetime are going for ~ $300 on eBay, and MSD lifetime service will cost you $399, non-msd $499.

This math has been done time and time again - no matter what the argument is, lifetime service is the most cost efficent program over time. It pays for itself in ~ 30 months


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> It would be rare for a piece of hardware to be continually updated. At some point, updates would diminish and then eventually end.


It is expected if one is paying a fee for software updates and guide data (aka "Tivo Service"). If the box is EOLed, and will receive no more updates then the cost of service for it should be dropped substantially.



NorthAlabama said:


> i'm new to tivo (tomorrow), and this thread has me wondering...instead of investing in lifetime service, i'm thinking the money may be better invested in new equipment in a few years instead.


I still think lifetime is the way to go. After analyzing my ownership patterns over the last 12 years of Tivo ownership, in every case where I'd purchased a non-lifetime service, I would have been financially better off with lifetime.


----------



## GoEagles (Dec 2, 2006)

Does anyone know what this magical Spring Update will entail?


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

ehardman said:


> Exactly. IMO, Tivo stop updates to the S3's hoping the S3 owners would upgrade to Premiers, thereby generating new subscription fees.
> 
> FWIW, I have been a loyal Tivo Customer since Dec. 1999 when I bought an S1.


Unless you throw away your TiVo-HD with lifetime TiVo does not make out that much by your upgrade to new TP as someone will buy your old TiVo-HD and not purchase a new TP so TiVo will get one new customer only.
OH and what defines a loyal customer from a not so loyal customer if both people have had TiVos from Dec. of 1999. (or any date say from 2005 on).


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

smbaker said:


> It is expected if one is paying a fee for software updates and guide data (aka "Tivo Service"). If the box is EOLed, and will receive no more updates then the cost of service for it should be dropped substantially.
> .........


But is the monthly fee for service updates? Or is the monthly fee for guide data and the ability to use the TiVo software and features?


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

GoEagles said:


> TiVo's with Lifetime Service have a decent amount of resale value. Try to get a cheap TiVoHD on Craigslist or ebay and call in for the $99 lifetime promotion for the TiVoHD. You could probably pull that off easily if you don't want the new HD menus and the things the Premiere can do.


I'm pretty sure the way to do it is for the current owner, who's already been paying by the year or month for at least 3 years, to threaten to cancel, at which point TiVo makes an attempt to get some money out of them one last time. In that situation the owner has the leverage.

If you buy a new to you S2 or S3 and say "I'm going to cancel my not yet existing subscription if you don't offer me the $99 lifetime deal", they'll probably wish you and your boat anchor a nice day and hang up.


----------



## Bighouse (Sep 3, 2004)

BlackBetty said:


> the update is coming. but no one but tivo knows when. Within the next month is my guess. make sure you add your tsn's to the priority update page.


Actually, the priority page says that new software HAS been released...so it's done and being pushed already....now, who's the first TC user to get it?!!!?


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Bighouse said:


> Actually, the priority page says that new software HAS been released...so it's done and being pushed already....now, who's the first TC user to get it?!!!?


I wouldn't take the language on that page as a announcement... 

Once the release is out, Margaret and Dave Zatz will be announcing the release from the roof tops...


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 3, 2009)

GoEagles said:


> Does anyone know what this magical Spring Update will entail?


there is another thread on it but mainly a new netflix and youtube apps. I think parental controls in HD and should hopefully be majority of the UI in HD.


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> But is the monthly fee for service updates? Or is the monthly fee for guide data and the ability to use the TiVo software and features?


<beat dead horse>

I would consider software updates to be part of 'Tivo Service'. Hasn't someone with an old S3 or S2 or S1 paid _enough_ already for continued use of the old EOL Tivo software?

If the fee is primarily for guide data, then I'd like the option to choose a different guide data source. I think I can find one that is cheaper.

</beat dead horse>


----------



## Bighouse (Sep 3, 2004)

Yeah, totally what he said!


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

smbaker said:


> <beat dead horse>
> 
> I would consider software updates to be part of 'Tivo Service'. Hasn't someone with an old S3 or S2 or S1 paid _enough_ already for continued use of the old EOL Tivo software?
> 
> ...


If someone is going to keep a device that long then they should have opted for Lifetime - dollars are recouped in 30 months. Why would TiVo want to compete for servces on their own hardware? That makes no sense to me as a shareholder...


----------



## Bighouse (Sep 3, 2004)

bradleys said:


> If someone is going to keep a device that long then they should have opted for Lifetime - dollars are recouped in 30 months. Why would TiVo want to compete for servces on their own hardware? That makes no sense to me as a shareholder...


I have lifetime subs. My tivos have always lasted considerably longer than 30 months.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

None of my TiVo's have ever failed me. I only retired the S2 because I only have HD TV's in the house now.

I NEVER pay service fees if I can avoid it. I probably would not own a TiVo if lifetime service was not available.


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

smbaker said:


> I would consider software updates to be part of 'Tivo Service'. Hasn't someone with an old S3 or S2 or S1 paid _enough_ already for continued use of the old EOL Tivo software?
> 
> If the fee is primarily for guide data, then I'd like the option to choose a different guide data source. I think I can find one that is cheaper.


I think it's reasonable to expect TiVo to fix any significant bugs that are found, even on older units. But as for feature upgrades ... well, not so much. They're not going to spend a lot to develop features for EOL units, even if those older units could run them. The most that Series 3 owners might expect (beyond bug fixes) would be some easy retrofitting of some features developed for Series 4 units. That would generate goodwill for TiVo at little cost.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

L David Matheny said:


> I think it's reasonable to expect TiVo to fix any significant bugs that are found, even on older units. But as for feature upgrades ... well, not so much. They're not going to spend a lot to develop features for EOL units, even if those older units could run them. The most that Series 3 owners might expect (beyond bug fixes) would be some easy retrofitting of some features developed for Series 4 units. That would generate goodwill for TiVo at little cost.


Little cost, with new support and such I don't think it would be at little cost + I don't think the hardware is capable of most of the new stuff+ how do you make money on just goodwill, most TiVo users don't use much of what is now on their TiVos now, they just record and watch TV skipping the commercials.


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

lessd said:


> how do you make money on just goodwill,


By encouraging positive word-of-mouth and return customers?

I'm more likely to buy something if I know it will continue to be supported. If I think it won't continue to be supported, I'm potentially more likely to rent a device from the cableco.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

smbaker said:


> By encouraging positive word-of-mouth and return customers?
> 
> I'm more likely to buy something if I know it will continue to be supported. If I think it won't continue to be supported, I'm potentially more likely to rent a device from the cableco.


I'm more likely to buy the newer version in that scenario. That would be more likely than me using the cable company DVR and being disappointed with it.


----------



## shaown (Jul 1, 2002)

If Tivo dropped the prices on older service plans - and I was month to month - I would not upgrade their to their newer HW. A big part of the incentive of buying the new HW is access to the new SW for the the same monthly price I Was paying. For my remaining S3 boxes - I have them because they are LTed

For those that don't understand pricing - for most companies its NOT tied to cost - but tied to value. You want to charge the customer the amount they value the service - not the amount it costs to provide. As your costs drop, you can either recoup more margins, pay back your investment faster, or lower your prices to your customer IF you think that will drive more business / make you competitive. If S3 owners started unsubbing - and not replacing with Premieres, and Tivo felt all the upgraders had already upgraded - they would probably offer a deal (OH WAIT !!! THEY DID - the periodic $99 LT that goes around for older boxes)
-Shaown


----------



## shamilian (Mar 27, 2003)

L David Matheny said:


> The most that Series 3 owners might expect (beyond bug fixes) would be some easy retrofitting of some features developed for Series 4 units. That would generate goodwill for TiVo at little cost.


Yet they won't even do that. They could easily allow remote delete feature which they added to the S4, it would be quite simple, and for me would allow me to watch and delete a remotely recorded shows on my other Tivos.

They write free clients for iphone/ipad/android phone/android tablet, but not the TivoHD/S3 ..... ?


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

shamilian said:


> Yet they won't even do that. They could easily allow remote delete feature which they added to the S4, it would be quite simple, and for me would allow me to watch and delete a remotely recorded shows on my other Tivos.
> 
> They write free clients for iphone/ipad/android phone/android tablet, but not the TivoHD/S3 ..... ?


How is that a bug fix? And how do you know it would be quite simple???

Currently the Tablet app relies heavily the online tools to support the S3 models. It has very little direct connection to the TiVo itself. I disagree with you I consider your request significant and definately not a bug fix.

It isn't even the same code branch to go back and work on the S3 software... Why would I want them wasting time adding functionality to an EOL product?


----------



## MacQ2 (Oct 17, 2006)

unitron said:


> I'm pretty sure the way to do it is for the current owner, who's already been paying by the year or month for at least 3 years, to threaten to cancel, at which point TiVo makes an attempt to get some money out of them one last time. In that situation the owner has the leverage.


You don't have to threaten to cancel. I recently deactivated a Tivo HD XL and the phone rep very politely wondered what I would do with it. When I said I wasn't sure but I might sell it on eBay he offered the $99 lifetime service to me. I never mentioned that I knew of that offer or cared about it - and didn't have to resort to threats.

I took the offer as boxes with lifetime sell for much more than $99 extra than boxes without.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

MacQ2 said:


> You don't have to threaten to cancel...


If you get a good spin of the wheel at Customer Service Roulette.

If not...


----------



## Dr_Diablo (Nov 24, 2003)

BlackBetty said:


> the update is coming. but no one but tivo knows when. Within the next month is my guess. make sure you add your tsn's to the priority update page.


what version of the current software are you using on your unit?


----------



## Bighouse (Sep 3, 2004)

Wonder if the rollout will happen before the first of next month?
Maybe we should start a new thread to track and find the first person who gets it?


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

All I can say is that I will be extremely disappointed in TiVo if they don't address the Kid Zone HDUI incompatibility. There is simply no excuse for it to have taken this long to get this working.


----------



## shamilian (Mar 27, 2003)

gweempose said:


> All I can say is that I will be extremely disappointed in TiVo if they don't address the Kid Zone HDUI incompatibility. There is simply no excuse for it to have taken this long to get this working.


No Kidzone for Spring Update....

@nguarracino I believe @tivodesign said parental options only in HDUI spring update and no kidzone at this time

TiVo Margret Schmidt ‏ @tivodesign 
@brennokbob @nguarracino Correct.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

gweempose said:


> All I can say is that I will be extremely disappointed in TiVo if they don't address the Kid Zone HDUI incompatibility. There is simply no excuse for it to have taken this long to get this working.


According to everything we have heard, Kid zone is gone... Maybe better said has been redesigned into parental controls.

Yes, it is supposed to be included in this release. I personally do not use parental controls on my devices - I have never found I needed technology to keep track and monitor my children... But I know serveral people who have been looking for this functionality.



> @tivodesign said parental options only in HDUI spring update and no kidzone at this time


That is not what I understood. - From my reading, parental controls is replacing Kidszone and is to be included in the Spring release. Kidzone is being replaced by these new parental controls.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Bighouse said:


> Maybe we should start a new thread to track and find the first person who gets it?


If you started one now, you would have a million replies before it started. Plus, that would interfere with everyone wanting to be "first" and making a new thread when it actually happens.


----------



## beejay (Feb 3, 2001)

jrtroo said:


> If you started one now, you would have a million replies before it started. Plus, that would interfere with everyone wanting to be "first" and making a new thread when it actually happens.


Yeah, let the guy who is forcing a connection every hour of the day get the glory of starting that thread...


----------



## Bulldawg9908 (Feb 19, 2011)

shamilian said:


> No Kidzone for Spring Update....
> 
> @nguarracino I believe @tivodesign said parental options only in HDUI spring update and no kidzone at this time
> 
> ...


Do you mean Kidzone will be removed as a feature, or that HDUI will be enabled with parental controls and Kidzone will still be around on the SDUI?

I hope it's the latter. Kidzone makes it easy for my son to find his programs without all the clutter of our shows. Even with parental controls, he would still have to wade through a bunch of shows he's not allowed to watch.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

What they need to do is add the feature they showed at CES 2010. Where you could have multiple "my shows" lists to accomodate multiple people.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

aaronwt said:


> What they need to do is add the feature they showed at CES 2010. Where you could have multiple "my shows" lists to accomodate multiple people.


I would love to see that as well. This is something we could use.


----------



## tomm1079 (May 10, 2005)

bradleys said:


> I would love to see that as well. This is something we could use.


i would just like this so i can put all my movies in one folder without moving things around with pyTivo
.


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

When is this update going to start to trickle out?? I can't wait to see what other screens they have converted to HD.


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

That would also be good for shared shows between premieres. I have 3 and it would be nice to show each one (like now) or have the option to show ALL as a shared now playing list.


----------



## GriffithStrife (Oct 30, 2010)

I too would love the multiple users in the my shows area, I forced a connection today at 4:21. After it finished the next call was scheduled for today at 5:44, why would it want to connect after less than 2 hours? I am sure it was today not tomorrow checked at 5:55 and says last successful connection was at 5:48. Next connection Wednesday at 2:29 AM


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

Test said:


> That would also be good for shared shows between premieres. I have 3 and it would be nice to show each one (like now) or have the option to show ALL as a shared now playing list.


Amen to that.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

bradleys said:


> That is not what I understood. - From my reading, parental controls is replacing Kidszone and is to be included in the Spring release. Kidzone is being replaced by these new parental controls.


Parental controls has been in the TiVo software since close to the beginning (2002, software version 3.0). KidZone was added back in 2006 (version 7.3) as an optional replacement to Parental Controls (you could use one or the other). So KidZone isn't being replaced by Parental Controls, it's just that Parental Controls are being added to the HDUI, while KidZone is not.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

BlackBetty said:


> When is this update going to start to trickle out?? I can't wait to see what other screens they have converted to HD.


I wouldn't get your hopes up. I haven't seen anything saying any new HD screens are coming. I would guess more optimization and the apps we know about along with parental controls. .

I would guess the update after this they would start working on new HD screens and features. This would also be hopefully after the Preview and transcoder are launched so more optimization and bug fixes in respect to those functions.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

innocentfreak said:


> I wouldn't get your hopes up. I haven't seen anything saying any new HD screens are coming. I would guess more optimization and the apps we know about along with parental controls. .
> 
> I would guess the update after this they would start working on new HD screens and features. This would also be hopefully after the Preview and transcoder are launched so more optimization and bug fixes in respect to those functions.


Yeah, I am not holding out great hopes, myself. I dropped Netflix and have zero interest in watching YouTube on a TiVo or in parental controls. So I am only interested in possible bug fixes and performance improvements. Crossing my fingers...


----------



## tomm1079 (May 10, 2005)

innocentfreak said:


> I wouldn't get your hopes up. I haven't seen anything saying any new HD screens are coming. I would guess more optimization and the apps we know about along with parental controls. .
> 
> I would guess the update after this they would start working on new HD screens and features. This would also be hopefully after the Preview and transcoder are launched so more optimization and bug fixes in respect to those functions.


I remember seeing tivodesign post that the new HD menus are NOT in spring update.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

In regards to the HD menus, everyone just needs to relax and be patient. These boxes have only been out for a couple years. Give TiVo some time to implement them.


----------



## mrsean (May 15, 2006)

gweempose said:


> In regards to the HD menus, everyone just needs to relax and be patient. These boxes have only been out for a couple years. Give TiVo some time to implement them.


This is a joke...right? LMAO


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

mrsean said:


> This is a joke...right? LMAO


He did put a  at the end of it... I can't imagine anyone seriously suggesting that finishing the product two years after selling it to consumers was the right way to go. 

Wasn't the spring update supposed to be out by the end of the month, and isn't that... today?


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 3, 2009)

Drewster said:


> On April 2 she said:





> I *expect* the Spring Update to start rolling out to retail Premiere & Elite boxes by the end of this month.


darn developers


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Don't forget the beta test.

Do any beta testers here have the new software yet?


----------



## MeInDallas (Jul 31, 2011)

steve614 said:


> Don't forget the beta test.
> 
> Do any beta testers here have the new software yet?


I thought we weren't supposed to talk about that here?


----------



## tomm1079 (May 10, 2005)

MeInDallas said:


> I thought we weren't supposed to talk about that here?


beta testers dont need to tell us...just say something like "i love the netflix interface" and then tell us some random things

they COULD be talking about the current interface


----------



## Bighouse (Sep 3, 2004)

it's doubtful beta testers would have the "new software"...the last software they touch before a final product rolll-out is probably a "release candidate" which, while essentially the shipping product, is still not the officialy released "new software".


----------



## GoEagles (Dec 2, 2006)

Me and a couple of other people sent a tweet to @tivodesign about the spring update. Not quite ready yet. Maybe Early Summer? Who knows...


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

GoEagles said:


> Me and a couple of other people sent a tweet to @tivodesign about the spring update. Not quite ready yet. Maybe Early Summer? Who knows...


That sucks. I haven't been this depressed since Derrick Rose tore his ACL.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

GoEagles said:


> Me and a couple of other people sent a tweet to @tivodesign about the spring update. Not quite ready yet. Maybe Early Summer? Who knows...


You do know that Spring technically goes until June don't you. 

At least it's not like years past, when the "Fall/Winter" update would arrive in April.


----------



## MeInDallas (Jul 31, 2011)

My best psychic prediction is . . . maybe by the end of next week or next weekend? It's cloudy here so my psychic waves are not going thru very well


----------



## Quake97 (Apr 24, 2006)

By the way, people in the beta program are bound by an NDA, so don't count on them saying stuff in a public forum. 

Joe


----------



## rhettf (Apr 5, 2012)

fieldtrials.tivo.com if you wanna test. Might take a year before they finally contact you. (took 3 years for Microsoft to finally ask me, but once your in your IN for life or until you request out or don't do your homework)


----------



## Bighouse (Sep 3, 2004)

Quake97 said:


> By the way, people in the beta program are bound by an NDA, so don't count on them saying stuff in a public forum.
> 
> Joe


Very often NDA restrictions are lifted just before a product ships so that's not entirely true!


----------



## rhettf (Apr 5, 2012)

Bighouse said:


> Very often NDA restrictions are lifted just before a product ships so that's not entirely true!


Actually Beta NDA agreement's never end when the product is release.

I have signed NDA's for products that came out over 6 years ago that I am still not allowed to talk about (or will be ever).

fun fact: testers arn't even allowed to discuss what there testing with each other (99% of the time) since it could influence there opinion and they want only your experience (if you don't know how to do something they need to see it)


----------



## Bighouse (Sep 3, 2004)

rhettf said:


> Actually Beta NDA agreement's never end when the product is release.
> 
> I have signed NDA's for products that came out over 6 years ago that I am still not allowed to talk about (or will be ever).
> 
> fun fact: testers arn't even allowed to discuss what there testing with each other (99% of the time) since it could influence there opinion and they want only your experience (if you don't know how to do something they need to see it)


It must all depend on the software or hardware companie's NDA agreement. I too have been an a beta and an alpha test site for products for many years. There comes a time when we are told we may discuss the product publicly, but are still limited in WHAT we can say about the beta program and our partcipation in it. We have never been discouraged from discussing our own experience with others in the program as we're even given access to discussion groups where we can share info and solicit the help and assistance of other users.

So, it must all depend on the company you are testing with. And, in my case, it's not a small company!


----------



## MeInDallas (Jul 31, 2011)

rhettf said:


> Actually Beta NDA agreement's never end when the product is release.
> 
> I have signed NDA's for products that came out over 6 years ago that I am still not allowed to talk about (or will be ever).
> 
> fun fact: testers arn't even allowed to discuss what there testing with each other (99% of the time) since it could influence there opinion and they want only your experience (if you don't know how to do something they need to see it)


In the Tivo Beta Testing they are encouraged to interact with each other, and even have their own forums to post in.


----------



## rhettf (Apr 5, 2012)

MeInDallas said:


> In the Tivo Beta Testing they are encouraged to interact with each other, and even have their own forums to post in.


Do they also allow you to talk about how your a tester in public forums? (how could you know that unless your a tester?)  but thats awesome if your are!

@tivodesign posted that the spring update is not quite ready: 

https://twitter.com/#!/tivodesign/status/197140064629825538


----------



## rhettf (Apr 5, 2012)

Bighouse said:


> It must all depend on the software or hardware companie's NDA agreement. I too have been an a beta and an alpha test site for products for many years. There comes a time when we are told we may discuss the product publicly, but are still limited in WHAT we can say about the beta program and our partcipation in it. We have never been discouraged from discussing our own experience with others in the program as we're even given access to discussion groups where we can share info and solicit the help and assistance of other users.
> 
> So, it must all depend on the company you are testing with. And, in my case, it's not a small company!


I was pulling more from video game testing, your not allowed to talk to the person next to you since they want to see you solve the game problems on your own.

They were quite a big company in Seattle.

I think the big difference is if a company wants to see specifically how you interact with it vs. finding bugs. (ones play testing vs bug testing) I have a feeling TiVo beta test would be more bug oriented which require users to talk with each other.


----------



## MeInDallas (Jul 31, 2011)

rhettf said:


> Do they also allow you to talk about how your a tester in public forums? (how could you know that unless your a tester?)  but thats awesome if your are!
> 
> @tivodesign posted that the spring update is not quite ready:
> 
> https://twitter.com/#!/tivodesign/status/197140064629825538


I'm reading my magic crystal ball of course


----------



## Bighouse (Sep 3, 2004)

MeInDallas said:


> In the Tivo Beta Testing they are encouraged to interact with each other, and even have their own forums to post in.


That sounds very much like the way the company I've tested with before works as well. Often you need independant confirmation from other users before you can really identify a bug of some sort.


----------



## Drewster (Oct 26, 2000)

I often file bugs with a company that does not let you see bugs from other people. It's very annoying.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Bighouse said:


> That sounds very much like the way the company I've tested with before works as well. Often you need independant confirmation from other users before you can really identify a bug of some sort.


I think it makes sense to have a forum for an easy way to monitor things. 
All the users post a thread about what they are seeing and the overlords can pick and choose what is important enough to fix. All they have to do is look at the post counts.


----------



## Xab (May 21, 2004)

So this is the first time I've owned a Premiere, is the spring update going to bring a major version change like 20.2 did with lots of improvements? Or was that one some other kind of separate major update?


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Xab said:


> So this is the first time I've owned a Premiere, is the spring update going to bring a major version change like 20.2 did with lots of improvements? Or was that one some other kind of separate major update?


Pretty much all indications are that there's going to be a new Netflix app, new Youtube app, Parental Controls for the HD menus, and beyond that just minor tweaks. I doubt it'll be a major version change up to v.21 or whatever.


----------



## Xab (May 21, 2004)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> Pretty much all indications are that there's going to be a new Netflix app, new Youtube app, Parental Controls for the HD menus, and beyond that just minor tweaks. I doubt it'll be a major version change up to v.21 or whatever.


Are the version change updates generally billed as "Spring/Fall updates", or are they usually something different announced on their own?


----------



## Drewster (Oct 26, 2000)

They're usually not billed at all. 20.2 was the "January update" (I think), and now we have the "Spring update" (er, coming soon!). I have been wondering it was a strategic shift in how they handle updates, or just an ad-hoc reflection of a relatively rapid set of them.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

The premier product was released in March 2010. It seems like TiVo then spent the next 18 months quietely developing the Vigin TiVo product. During that time we saw limited and minor software updates...

Since that release, TiVo has stepped up their development and R&D tempo in the consumer market. This will be the second major software update since the Virgin TiVo release.


----------



## jedory (May 3, 2012)

I anticipate that they will address at least some of the bugs with this update. Specifically the Hulu issues:

After commercials are played I get "problem with internet connection" message.
After commercials are played I get blank screen + static until I unplug then replug the HDMI cable.
After commercials are played i get no sound. Seems like commercials are the only thing that play half the time.

Also:

Hopefully Amazon will be usable, because right now its a joke. (No instant streaming.)
The Netflix interface is also a joke, but I do realize this is definitely going to get an update.
With as long as Tivo has been around you would think they would have all these issues ironed out... I would like to get rid of my Roku and just use one box already.

Countless other, random bugs.

One last note... make all screens HD, how long has this format been around and there are still standard def screens... pathetic.

Please excuse me for expecting more from Tivo.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

I swear I read that TiVo was planning on 4 updates this year. I want to say it was around the time of the January update.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

jedory said:


> I anticipate that they will address at least some of the bugs with this update. Specifically the Hulu issues:
> 
> After commercials are played I get "problem with internet connection" message.
> After commercials are played I get blank screen + static until I unplug then replug the HDMI cable.
> ...


Your excused, I could care less about all of the screens being in HD, the Settings screens it really doesnt matter. In all Honestly there is what, only 1 or 2 companies with a Full HD interface(Direct TV and Verizon) rolled out to all of there customers. and the Direct TV one is slow as hell


----------



## jedory (May 3, 2012)

compnurd said:


> Your excused, I could care less about all of the screens being in HD, the Settings screens it really doesnt matter. In all Honestly there is what, only 1 or 2 companies with a Full HD interface(Direct TV and Verizon) rolled out to all of there customers. and the Direct TV one is slow as hell


There is always the bug-fest that is Windows Media Center. All I really want is one box that will do DVR, Hulu, Netflix, and Amazon Instant (Prime)... one stop shop, minus all the bugs. Roku would be perfect if it did OTA and DVR.


----------



## Xab (May 21, 2004)

jedory said:


> There is always the bug-fest that is Windows Media Center. All I really want is one box that will do DVR, Hulu, Netflix, and Amazon Instant (Prime)... one stop shop, minus all the bugs. Roku would be perfect if it did OTA and DVR.


*shudder* I just got rid of my media center for a TiVo elite and for the first time in 2 years I'm not cussing at my DVR and missing recordings every week. It's crazy how TiVo just works compared to that mess


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

jedory said:


> There is always the bug-fest that is Windows Media Center. All I really want is one box that will do DVR, Hulu, Netflix, and Amazon Instant (Prime)... one stop shop, minus all the bugs. Roku would be perfect if it did OTA and DVR.


Even then, something is always going to have an issue. I cant think of any device or whatever that is supposed to do Multiple things and does them all perfectly... Maybe a Swiss Army knife


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

jedory said:


> I anticipate that they will address at least some of the bugs with this update. Specifically the Hulu issues:
> 
> After commercials are played I get "problem with internet connection" message.
> After commercials are played I get blank screen + static until I unplug then replug the HDMI cable.
> ...


Are you sure your Hulu issues aren't caused by something else? I don't have any of your listed issues with Hulu from any of my S4 boxes. Whether going through a receiver or straight to a TV.


----------



## jedory (May 3, 2012)

aaronwt said:


> Are you sure your Hulu issues aren't caused by something else? I don't have any of your listed issues with Hulu from any of my S4 boxes. Whether going through a receiver or straight to a TV.


Straight to the Sony TV... I cannot run this through my Denon Receiver or I just get the digital static screens every time from Hulu on the Tivo... research suggests different handshake protocols between Denon and Sony. Sony and their proprietary nonsense. Flawless with my Roku though, HULU, Netflix, anything, even with the Denon Receiver in the middle.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I use a Denon 3808 receiver and a Sony Sound Bar in two of my S4 setups.

But with the Denon I'm also running the S4 HDMI output through several other HDMI devices before going into the Denon.

I've never connected an S4 directly to the Denon.


----------



## jedory (May 3, 2012)

aaronwt said:


> I use a Denon 3808 receiver and a Sony Sound Bar in two of my S4 setups.
> 
> But with the Denon I'm also running the S4 HDMI through several other HDMI devices before going into the Denon.


My Denon is an AV receiver... so video goes through the Denon. I think the Tivo sees the Denon and the HDMI handshake gets confused between the Sony and the Denon. Tivo / Hulu, cant handle it and spits out the digital static screen. Tivo is the only device that has a problem with the Denon Sony combo (Just with Hulu for some reason).

But I get the mentioned bugs with just the Tivo -> Sony. Gave up on the Tivo->Denon->Sony already, it just doesnt work at all with Hulu. Now the issues are more random though... sometimes I will have to watch 10 commercials before the video I want to watch will actually play without error... Commercials always work for some reason. Perhaps because commercials are not protected content. May be DLNA issues... dont get me started on DLNA though, what a waist of an acronym.


----------



## rdodolak (Dec 18, 2008)

bradleys said:


> I would love to see that as well. This is something we could use.


That would be nice too. Could that be part of the new parental control for the HD menus.


----------



## rifleman69 (Jan 6, 2005)

MeInDallas said:


> In the Tivo Beta Testing they are encouraged to interact with each other, and even have their own forums to post in.


Rule #1, you do not talk about Fight Club!


----------



## Bighouse (Sep 3, 2004)

rifleman69 said:


> Rule #1, you do not talk about Fight Club!


What's rule #2?


----------



## Joe01880 (Feb 8, 2009)

Bighouse said:


> What's rule #2?


The first rule of Fight Club is: You do not talk about Fight Club. 
The second rule of Fight Club is: _You do not talk about Fight Club_. 
Third rule of Fight Club: someone yells stop, goes limp, taps out, the fight is over. 
Fourth rule: only two guys to a fight. 
Fifth rule: one fight at a time, fellas. 
Sixth rule: no shirts, no shoes. 
Seventh rule: fights will go on as long as they have to. 
And the eighth and final rule: if this is your first night at Fight Club, you have to fight


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

rdodolak said:


> That would be nice too. Could that be part of the new parental control for the HD menus.


I doubt it. I think they would have mentioned user profiles in addition since that would potentially add addtional features.


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

OK folks, Whats the date of the release for this new software?


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

Joe01880 said:


> The first rule of Fight Club is: You do not talk about Fight Club.
> The second rule of Fight Club is: _You do not talk about Fight Club_.
> Third rule of Fight Club: someone yells stop, goes limp, taps out, the fight is over.
> Fourth rule: only two guys to a fight.
> ...


Great freaking movie


----------



## h2oskierc (Dec 16, 2010)

BlackBetty said:


> OK folks, Whats the date of the release for this new software?


I got it yesterday.


----------



## Bighouse (Sep 3, 2004)

h2oskierc said:


> I got it yesterday.


Really?? Pics please!


----------



## PeteB (Jan 8, 2004)

Are we still stuck with the HD recordings folder under MyShows? Is anyone still recording non-HD these days? Get rid of it, or let us hide it (along with the deleted folder if we choose).


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

PeteB said:


> Are we still stuck with the HD recordings folder under MyShows? Is anyone still recording non-HD these days? Get rid of it, or let us hide it (along with the deleted folder if we choose).


Yeah really, it is a pretty stupid "feature" to have hard-coded.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

PeteB said:


> Are we still stuck with the HD recordings folder under MyShows? Is anyone still recording non-HD these days? Get rid of it, or let us hide it (along with the deleted folder if we choose).


They need to give us an option to have an SD folder or an HD folder. Most of what I record and watch has been in HD for eleven years now.
I would much rather the folder be an SD folder.


----------



## Johnwashere (Sep 17, 2005)

Bighouse said:


> Really?? Pics please!


Hes joking. Margret said yesterday the update is "getting closer". So who knows. Hopefully by the end of May...


----------



## Xab (May 21, 2004)

PeteB said:


> Are we still stuck with the HD recordings folder under MyShows? Is anyone still recording non-HD these days? Get rid of it, or let us hide it (along with the deleted folder if we choose).


+1 on this. I don't record anything in non-HD. I wish you could set a preference for Suggestions to record only HD versions of things. I end up with tons of stuff in there recorded in SD when there is a HD version or channel available.


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

Xab said:


> +1 on this. I don't record anything in non-HD. I wish you could set a preference for Suggestions to record only HD versions of things. I end up with tons of stuff in there recorded in SD when there is a HD version or channel available.


Is there a way to have TiVo only display HD versions of the channels that broadcast both?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Test said:


> Is there a way to have TiVo only display HD versions of the channels that broadcast both?


Setup your favorites list with only the HD channels.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

You can go into the channel settings and unselect the SD versions of channels that also come in HD. Takes a few minutes, but cleans up the redundancies.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

aaronwt said:


> They need to give us an option to have an SD folder or an HD folder. Most of what I record and watch has been in HD for eleven years now.
> I would much rather the folder be an SD folder.


I see no need for either.

If you don't ever want SD, then turn off the SD channels- problem solved. I hate having a folder there that is not necessary. It is just more clutter (and more the TiVo has to draw every time).

I would much rather they give us the ability to create our own special sorting folders and categories- like "movies" or "series" ...that type of thing would actually be useful.


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> You can go into the channel settings and unselect the SD versions of channels that also come in HD. Takes a few minutes, but cleans up the redundancies.


I wish the box was smart enough on its own to record programs in HD when there's both a HD and SD channel. The SD recordings usually happen with suggestions in my case. I've never really bothered to fix it, because it's only a minor nuisance.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

That is the one thing I actually liked about my Motorola Comcast DVR. When you tune to an SD station, it lets you know that the station is available in an HD version, and ask you if you want to switch to it.


----------



## Bighouse (Sep 3, 2004)

TiVo Margret Schmidt (@tivodesign)
5/9/12 10:47 AM
Spring Update for Premiere will include: new Netflix (created by Netflix), new YouTube (created by Google), & Parental Controls in HD Menus.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## monkeydust (Dec 12, 2004)

Bighouse said:


> TiVo Margret Schmidt (@tivodesign)
> 5/9/12 10:47 AM
> Spring Update for Premiere will include: new Netflix (created by Netflix), new YouTube (created by Google), & Parental Controls in HD Menus.
> 
> Sent from my iPad


Didn't realize these things would be premier only if I am interpreting that correctly. That's unfortunate if true.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

monkeydust said:


> Didn't realize these things would be premier only if I am interpreting that correctly. That's unfortunate if true.


 Most likely updated Netflix & YouTube are using Flash HME which is only available on series 4 platform.


----------



## mrsean (May 15, 2006)

I was hoping that there would be some bug fixes in the update as well. Hopefully TiVo will do a maintenance only release soon to clean up all the bugs and unwanted "features" from the last two updates.


----------



## jonbig (Sep 22, 2003)

I would expect that some bug fixes might show up in this release, but none have enough impact for Margret to mention.


----------



## severe (Dec 12, 2009)

A bit off topic, but some of the posts about folders got me thinkin. 

Has the idea of a color coded guide option ever come up? For example, movie or sports channels could be color coded to help in organization and faster channel selection.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

severe said:


> A bit off topic, but some of the posts about folders got me thinkin.
> 
> Has the idea of a color coded guide option ever come up? For example, movie or sports channels could be color coded to help in organization and faster channel selection.


I HATED that as did the wife on our old cable company Guide


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

monkeydust said:


> Didn't realize these things would be premier only if I am interpreting that correctly. That's unfortunate if true.


Series 3 boxes aren't getting updates anymore. If you meant the Elite, that's now called the Premiere XL4 so it's a Premiere.


----------



## monkeydust (Dec 12, 2004)

morac said:


> Series 3 boxes aren't getting updates anymore. If you meant the Elite, that's now called the Premiere XL4 so it's a Premiere.


I didn't know that. I have a Series 3 and an Elite.


----------



## severe (Dec 12, 2009)

compnurd said:


> I HATED that as did the wife on our old cable company Guide


Operative word: option

But thanks for your contribution.


----------



## rhettf (Apr 5, 2012)

smbaker said:


> I wish the box was smart enough on its own to record programs in HD when there's both a HD and SD channel. The SD recordings usually happen with suggestions in my case. I've never really bothered to fix it, because it's only a minor nuisance.


Why do you want the SD channel in your guide if there is already a HD channel?

Personally I only have HD channels active since I hate SD (blindish in one eye so hd really helps)


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

rhettf said:


> Why do you want these channel in your guide and there is already a HD channel?
> 
> Personally I only have HD channels active since I hate SD (blindish in one eye so hd really helps)


I'm not offended about any of the issues that occur but I can say that my family has had a few channels with both HD and SD versions that we left "on". Reason being some of the shows are for my kids and I don't think my 5 year old cares if she watches the repeat episode of a cartoon for the 50th time in HD or SD. But there are shows I want to watch on those channels in HD. So saving some room on the drive at the expense of my kids cartoons.

Now with a 2tb elite with a 1tb extender I'm less stingy and have gone almost all HD. But back in the old days had to save space some how. :-D

Also could be wishlist programs.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

One reason to leave on the SD version of a channel is so that when they play SD content that the channel decides to stretch or otherwise mangle on the HD channel, you can switch to the SD channel and watch it correctly.

Discovery does this all the time with older SD content. They zoom it in slightly to fill more of the 16x9 display, cutting off the top and bottom. Channels like TNT will stretch content or even worse, only stretch the edges. Barf. I'll take bars on the side over ruined content any day.


----------



## severe (Dec 12, 2009)

Arcady said:


> One reason to leave on the SD version of a channel is so that when they play SD content that the channel decides to stretch or otherwise mangle on the HD channel, you can switch to the SD channel and watch it correctly.


Good point. I agree about choosing bars over stretched content. But I think I'd rather just punch in the SD channel number if that's the case, rather than keeping it in the guide.


----------



## jkudlacz (Jan 21, 2009)

NorthAlabama said:


> i'm new to tivo (tomorrow), and this thread has me wondering...instead of investing in lifetime service, i'm thinking the money may be better invested in new equipment in a few years instead.
> 
> let's face it, the drive will probably need to be replaced or upgraded about the same time the lifetime service breaks even paying for itself. And it might be at EOL by then, too.
> 
> i'm just started my first 30 days, and could still get lifetime. am i missing something?


Sorry if someone already answered this but yes you are wrong. I originally purchased S3 5 years ago with lifetime service, and it actually paid for itself within 2.5 years then TiVo Premiere was introduced 6 months after that. I sold my S3 on eBay and with the special from TiVo for existing customers I bought NEW TiVo Premiere for less than I sold my S3 on eBay, and actually I made $30 on the upgrade. My TIVO Premiere is worth around $500 today. So yes get yourself a lifetime and next time there is new hardware from TiVo you should upgrade like me.


----------



## hillyard (Nov 1, 2011)

Bring back the filters! Don't know why they ever removed them.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I don't understand the HD Folder either. Why would anybody think that the redundancy is necessary? (rhetorical) 

Only two of the channels I watch don't have HD versions (TVLand & LOGO), so I know which shows aren't HD and, besides, all the HD channels have the HD in the name on the right side column anyway.

NorthAlabama (PS: My father lives there) - I think that Lifetime is worthwhile, based on my first two Tivos (for which I did NOT purchase Lifetime). They lasted eight years and are still 100% operable, but I recently replaced them with two Premieres. For those, I thought about it for a week and made the decision to get Lifetime on them. The hard part, of course, was choking down the $800 for two Lifetimes. I also have the extended warranties, so at least I know I'm good for three years. Based on the monthly fee when I got mine, purchasing Lifetime will have been a practical choice.

The guy at Tivo, when I was purchasing my two new Premieres, sold me on the $99 Lifetime for one of my Series 2 machines. Sadly, the reason that he told me it would be worthwhile (to me) was a LIE so now I have a Lifetime Series 2 Tivo/DVD Player that, while it works perfectly, is useless to me.


----------



## Johnwashere (Sep 17, 2005)

Coming REAL soon now:
http://blog.tivo.com/2012/05/an-update-for-tivo-premiere-2/

TiVo Margret Schmidt ‏ @tivodesign
An initial group TiVo Premiere DVRs are now authorized for the Spring Update. "Connect to the TiVo Service now" to see if yours was picked!


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 3, 2009)

Johnwashere said:


> Coming REAL soon now:
> http://blog.tivo.com/2012/05/an-update-for-tivo-premiere-2/
> 
> TiVo Margret Schmidt ‏ @tivodesign
> An initial group TiVo Premiere DVRs are now authorized for the Spring Update. "Connect to the TiVo Service now" to see if yours was picked!


Probably already another thread on this but for the lazy who did not click the link it also says



> There are a more changes coming this year, including:
> 
> HD version of the Season Pass Manager
> HD version of the To Do List
> HD version of My Shows for Multi-Room Streaming


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

Pending restart!

Restarting!!!!


----------



## rhettf (Apr 5, 2012)

Just restarted via my slingbox, glad to see apps coming along. Now that we have current apps lets get some new ones.

HBO Go and Vudu would complete my app needs. I am not a big sports fan so the MLB and ESPN apps are not important to me. 

HD Versions of Season Pass/To Do means I might actually use the features on the TV instead of taking out my iPhone to check those (which I personally think is way easier since you don't interrupt your viewing at all)


----------



## Drewster (Oct 26, 2000)

Well, I guess I'll go home for lunch and restart the TiVo.


----------



## Johnwashere (Sep 17, 2005)

Drewster said:


> Well, I guess I'll go home for lunch and restart the TiVo.


Thats what I did! Well I forced a network connection, came back 40 min later and it was due for a restart. So I did but now im back at work. Il check it out when I get home :up:


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

sharkster said:


> now I have a Lifetime Series 2 Tivo/DVD Player that, while it works perfectly, is useless to me.


Sell it, you'll get more than your money back ($99), as I understand the going price for a lifetime S2.


----------

